# Crash while testing



## suby6 (Mar 27, 2008)

When I run the max tester my screen goes black for a minute then my pc reboots. Not sure if this is normal? Isnt it supposed to back off before that happens? Temps never gotten very high. Running 3 intake and 1 large exhaust besides pwr supply.
CPU is overclocked as well.

Asus K8N
Athlon 2800 socket 754 (overclocked to 240 x 9)
2 gig of ram
ATI x700 pro AGP 1.6v


----------



## driver66 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm ASSuming your talking about ATI-tool? more info plz


----------



## suby6 (Mar 27, 2008)

I dont see what is unclear about it. Its in the atitool section isnt it?
When running the max finders my pc will power off before it completes.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 27, 2008)

Max Finder never "completes" it will just go until that happens or until artifacts and such happen...


----------



## suby6 (Mar 27, 2008)

cool so it worked then lol. thanks!


----------



## Wastrel (Mar 30, 2008)

I have the same, so after the screen goes off and system stops do I have to start PC up again and put the ATI setting at what the slider was before it all went black? I thought for some reason the slider would go back down and stop at the most stable setting.
Thanx

_Eventually ATITool will detect an artifact or two, and stop increasing the core speed. It will then lower the clock a few MHz(1MHz = One million cycles per second) every time a new artifact is detected, getting closer to the final frequency that it decides is the highest stable frequency_


----------

